

Duostack (Ruby/Node.js platform) releases docs & info on pricing - daverecycles
http://blog.duostack.com/post/3630628054/new-blog-scaling-instances-and-pricing

======
gexla
3 cents per hour per instance instance after the first. With this space
heating up so much, how do you compete with competitors offering free apps at
the entry level. Sure, maybe you pick up better clients, but the other model
still give you more prospects.

Either way, it's nice to be able to create dev / staging / experimental
instances which aren't costing 3 cents per hour. I could host these on my own
VPS and use Duostack for production only, but I'm more likely to use Heroku
for the full stack.

Edit: The first app is free, but my point is still valid.

~~~
daverecycles
Sorry, the way we list it might not be clear. The first instance for each app
is free. So all apps are free, unless you add extra instances.

~~~
gexla
Ah, that makes a world of difference. Thanks for the correction. Next
question... when do you I get my invite? I tweeted under gexla -
johnDOTfullerATgmailDOTcom

------
js4all
This is an interesting pricing model. Most of the others are going for a fixed
monthly rate. This is very fair. Let us see how it works.

